# Dyess wants a center



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/7787p-7239c.html 

Why hasnt Layden at least made an offer for Olowakandi or Nesterovic?? Whats the harm in making an offer? Maybe the Wolves and Clippers are bluffing in saying they will match. So what if they match and least give it a shot! :upset: :no:


----------



## T-ro (Jul 28, 2002)

but you see, the knicks have no money to make an offer.


----------



## Legitimate Beef (Jun 23, 2002)

The mid level exception of $4.8 million is the money they have.


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

All I know is that Doleac is not even worth the league minimum, and that the Knicks need to try to make a longshot deal than to get stuck with Doleac for the entire season at center.


----------



## nixfan (Jul 15, 2002)

The Knicks are so capped out there is no way that they could sign these players without a sign and trade. We are more likely to get a lower tier center than Kandi. The only way they would get him is to move some massive
salaries.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

I like the trade of Allan Houston to the Mavs for Evan Eschemeyer and Nick VanExel. It was mentioned by someone in the Mavs forum. This gets a center for the Knicks and it gets a point guard. It also allows Spree to play SG and would really help the Knicks out. Houston is good but his contract is massive. Hopefully Cuban would approve this trade.


----------



## hunterb14 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *allenive21 *
> I like the trade of Allan Houston to the Mavs for Evan Eschemeyer and Nick VanExel. It was mentioned by someone in the Mavs forum. This gets a center for the Knicks and it gets a point guard. It also allows Spree to play SG and would really help the Knicks out. Houston is good but his contract is massive. Hopefully Cuban would approve this trade.


Why would the Mavs do it they already have Finley at 2 and Dirk at the 3


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hunterb14 *
> 
> 
> Why would the Mavs do it they already have Finley at 2 and Dirk at the 3


Spree would still be stuck at the 3 and Dirk played a lot of 4 last year. Spree could come off the bench in favor of either Griffin or Najera. The Mavs seem to like scorers and Spree is definately a scorer.


----------



## spartansfan223 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Spree would still be stuck at the 3 and Dirk played a lot of 4 last year. Spree could come off the bench in favor of either Griffin or Najera. The Mavs seem to like scorers and Spree is definately a scorer.


The trade rumor would have Houston going to the Mavericks, not Latrell Sprewell. Cuban also likes Van Exel and with all the money he has, he probably thinks Houston is still not worth it.


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spartansfan223</b>!
> 
> 
> The trade rumor would have Houston going to the Mavericks, not Latrell Sprewell. Cuban also likes Van Exel and with all the money he has, he probably thinks Houston is still not worth it.


Why don't you read the freaking other post first. It is not a trade rumor. It is a trade that someone proposed on the Maverick's board. Not by anyone special, just someone like you and me. Therefore it is not a rumor, just a suggestion. Do you get that? I hope so.


----------



## wilon_1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Read today's NYPost...they are working on a deal for Van Ex again..Possibly for Hou...I'd love to get rid of Hou for a decent pg...


----------



## Nylex (Jul 12, 2002)

Why on Earth would Dallas want Houston (unless you're talking about a 3 or 4 team trade)?


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nylex</b>!
> Why on Earth would Dallas want Houston (unless you're talking about a 3 or 4 team trade)?


In the trade that has been rumored, Dallas wants a guy that stand out there and shoot. They were killed by the Kings by the 3 so they think that Houston or another pure shooter may be the answer to beating the Kings. I don't think that Cuban will take on his huge salary.


----------



## Nylex (Jul 12, 2002)

Finley/Nash/Nowitzki aren't good enough shooters?!


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

Well obviously not if Cuban thinks that his team was beat by the Kings 3 pt. shooters. The Kings have more 3 pt. shooters. I am not saying that Nash/Finley/Nowitzki are bad shooters or don't shoot enough. I am just reflecting the opinion of Mark Cuban according to someone from ESPN who wrote an article on it and I read it somewhere sometime.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

whether he's worth no more than the minimum or not... Doleac is a Knick.



beats Herb Williams.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

doleac is a great,great 3rd string center...now what????If keon signs for 1.4 million with sacromento,someone just shoot Layden


----------



## ballinfreakNY (Aug 6, 2002)

*NY SALARIES*

Houston's contract is terrible, granted, but the Knicks will not be able to or want to move Allan Houston as of now because they have no SF to take Spree's place when he would move to the SG position. Get over it, we are stuck with Houston for a while. He gives you 20 ppg, though there is a thing called Defense he might want to learn. The 4 contracts that are real killers are: Howard Eisley's (he is 3rd string and near worthless) , Charlie Ward's, (he is good, but way overpaid) , Shandon Anderson's ( duh), and Clarence Weatherspoon (too old for that much $). The Knicks need to find a way to move at least 2 of those 4 contracts.


----------



## KashMoney (Aug 27, 2002)

We need to make an offer to olowakanbi or nesterovic, it cant hurt maybe he will accept you never know. Right???????


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/story/7787p-7239c.html
> 
> Why hasnt Layden at least made an offer for Olowakandi or Nesterovic?? Whats the harm in making an offer? Maybe the Wolves and Clippers are bluffing in saying they will match. So what if they match and least give it a shot! :upset: :no:





> Originally posted by <b>KashMoney</b>!
> We need to make an offer to olowakanbi or nesterovic, it cant hurt maybe he will accept you never know. Right???????


First off... who doesn't want a center besides the Lakers and 3 or 4 other teams in the league?

Second... These 2 guys are restricted free agents, which means they can only sign a "offer sheet". An offer sheet can be more then 1 year, but at 1 year or more a "offer sheet" will hurt them, more then help. Now lets say they accept their offer sheet of a 1 year contract at the exception... well that means their teams can match that. So they are basically going to have to accept the "offer sheet" instead of getting more later through holding out. Lets say that the Knicks offer the Candi-man a 3 year contract at the exception, well that means the Clippers can match it at that low low price, and get a bargain.

So what it comes down to, is that the Knicks GM most likely knows that any "offer sheet" they sign will get rejected, next year if these guys are unrestricted free agents they can gain some leverage.

-Petey


----------

